

Dr. Bunsen's coffee experiments - gregman
http://www.drbunsen.org/coffee-experiments/

======
Uhhrrr
This is a great rundown. Two things for consideration:

-Part of the benefit of a burr grinder is that you get consistent results. For espresso, where the grind affects how much time the water spends in contact with the grounds, it's essential. This might be why burr grinders are generally held in higher esteem. For coffee, this doesn't matter as much.

-Another benefit to a burr grinder is that you don't have to hold the darn thing down while you're grinding coffee, or turn it upside down and risk dumping grounds all over the place.

